# 3-Tasten-Sperre beheben?



## helmus (6. März 2007)

Hab mir ein Saitek "Gaming Keyboard" von Alternate vor einieger Zeit zugelegt.
Hab sonst kein Problem, sieht super aus und zum schreiben topp. Auch in Ego-Shootern keinerlei Probleme. Zocke Sachen wie Pro Evolution Soccer oder Need for Speed mit Gamepad. Wenn ich aber mit ihm zusammen spielen will, und der zockt PES mir Tastatur (was für ein Idiot, oder???? ), dann regt er sich natürlich über die 3-Tasten-Sperre auf.
Gibt es irgendeine mMöglichkeit diese aufzuheben, oder kann man da nichts mehr machen? Sie ist über USB angeshlosen, hilft es sie an PS/2 ranzustöpseln?
Welche Vor- / Nachteile bringt PS/2 eigentlich sonst?


----------



## Rabowke (6. März 2007)

Warum ist jemand blöd wenn er mit Tastatur spielt? :-o   

Ein Kumpel hat damals Fifa 97 gg. mich auch auf der Tastatur gespielt und ich mit meinem vier Tasten Gamepad. Ja, vier Tasten ... das hat damals vollkommen gereicht.  

An der Limitierung mit der drei Tastensperre wirst du wohl leider nicht mehr viel machen können. Erst recht nicht, die Tastatur an den PS/2 Port anzuschließen, da USB das aktuellere Medium von beiden ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2007)

Rabowke am 06.03.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist jemand blöd wenn er mit Tastatur spielt? :-o
> 
> Ein Kumpel hat damals Fifa 97 gg. mich auch auf der Tastatur gespielt und ich mit meinem vier Tasten Gamepad. Ja, vier Tasten ... das hat damals vollkommen gereicht.
> 
> An der Limitierung mit der drei Tastensperre wirst du wohl leider nicht mehr viel machen können. Erst recht nicht, die Tastatur an den PS/2 Port anzuschließen, da USB das aktuellere Medium von beiden ist.



mit der aktualtität hat das wenig zu tun, usb bietet ner tastatur bestenfalls noch nen rückkanal (den außer der g15 keine braucht), sonst hat ps/2 die gleichen eigenschaften/keinerlei nachteile.
als vorteil aber auch nur den gesparrten usb port und enventuell andere start option im bios (boot on keybord via usb geht oft nicht, außerdem muss dann immer alle usb geräte mit standbyspannung versorgen), tastenlimitierungen liegen i.d.r. in der schaltung der tastatur verborgen.


----------



## helmus (8. März 2007)

Naja PES zockt sich einfach viel besser mit einem aktuellen Gamepad á la Playstastion. Kommst einfach besser an alle Funktionen ran! Mach mal ein Marseille-Roulé (is ja auch scheißegal wie das geschrieben wird!) mit der Tastatur. Varrate mir wie bitte!
Naja schade jedenfalls das man da nix machen kann.
Danke für die Informationen!


----------



## Gunter (8. März 2007)

helmus am 06.03.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> dann regt er sich natürlich über die 3-Tasten-Sperre auf.
> Gibt es irgendeine mMöglichkeit diese aufzuheben, oder kann man da nichts mehr machen?


bei den meisten tastaturen sind gewisse tasten zu einem "bereich" zusammengefasst, und aus diesem bereich lassen sich maximal 2 tasten gleichzeitig drücken.

als beispiel:
W + A (oder D) + leertaste funktioniert bei mir, W+A+D allerdings nicht. vielleicht kannst du einfach die tastenbelegung umstellen, so dass du diesem problem quasi ausweichst?


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (8. März 2007)

Wieso heiszt das teil eigentlich "Gaming Keyboard"?


----------



## spider_fx (8. März 2007)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 08.03.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso heiszt das teil eigentlich "Gaming Keyboard"?


LOL


----------



## C-rec (8. März 2007)

helmus am 06.03.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir ein Saitek "Gaming Keyboard" von Alternate vor einieger Zeit zugelegt.
> Hab sonst kein Problem, sieht super aus und zum schreiben topp. Auch in Ego-Shootern keinerlei Probleme. Zocke Sachen wie Pro Evolution Soccer oder Need for Speed mit Gamepad. Wenn ich aber mit ihm zusammen spielen will, und der zockt PES mir Tastatur (was für ein Idiot, oder???? ), dann regt er sich natürlich über die 3-Tasten-Sperre auf.
> Gibt es irgendeine mMöglichkeit diese aufzuheben, oder kann man da nichts mehr machen? Sie ist über USB angeshlosen, hilft es sie an PS/2 ranzustöpseln?
> Welche Vor- / Nachteile bringt PS/2 eigentlich sonst?



Hol dir ne G11/15 von logitech...da kannste gaaaaaanz viele Tasten mir einmal drücken...


----------



## bullveyr (9. März 2007)

C-rec am 08.03.2007 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hol dir ne G11/15 von logitech...da kannste gaaaaaanz viele Tasten mir einmal drücken...


 wenn schon, denn schon ne Razer Tarantula, da kannst die gleichviele Taste wie du finger hast drücken


----------



## helmus (9. März 2007)

Natürlich. Ich kann mikr ja auch die G11/G15 oder Tarantula kaufen. Aber bestimmt nich for unter 30 Euro, oder??? 
Keine Ahnung warum die Gaming Keyboard heißt, aber die Gaming Mouse von Saitek heißt genauso und ist genauso keine!!!
Muss mal sehen, ob das mit den Tastenzonen funzt. Denk mal nich weil man hat ja nich so große Hände (hoffentlich ), als dass man bei PES alles so schnell damit erreicht.

Aber tzrotzdem danke.


----------



## d00mfreak (9. März 2007)

bullveyr am 09.03.2007 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> C-rec am 08.03.2007 17:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloß, dass sie "nur" 130€ kostet, aber keinen Vorteil zur G15 bietet.


----------



## bullveyr (12. März 2007)

d00mfreak am 09.03.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> bullveyr am 09.03.2007 08:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab ich ja so auch nicht behauptet  (nur dass man eben mehr tasten drücken kann)
Auch wenn ich mit meiner Tarantula äußerst zufrieden bin, geb ich dir Recht, dass sie überteuert ist,

Auch bietet sie wahrscheinlich für die meisten keinen echten Vorteil gegenüber der G15/11, trotzdem würde ich sie sicher nicht tauschen.

Aber auch G15/11 bietet für die meisten Spieler keinen echten Vorteil gegenüber wesentlich billigeren (guten) Tastaturen


----------



## C-rec (13. März 2007)

bullveyr am 12.03.2007 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> d00mfreak am 09.03.2007 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich schätze das Display meiner G15 sehr...ich kann on sein oder zocken und über das Display über ICQ texten...mir die Stats der Gegner anschaun...Musik abspielen...Frames anzeigen...etc...

Außerdem sind die 56 Makrotasten genieal...kurzer Tastendruck und schon starten de Programme!!!


----------



## bullveyr (13. März 2007)

C-rec am 13.03.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> bullveyr am 12.03.2007 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher ist das Display eine feine Sache für ein paar Spielereien 

Ich bezog mich eher auf den Spielerischen Aspekt. Da ist die Anzahl von wirklich sinnvollen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten, die einem einen echten spielerischen Vorteil bieten, in den meisten Games sehr beschränkt.

Bei den Makros siehts imho ähnlich aus, zudem gibts das auch billiger.

In einem vernünftigen Game kann man skripten und braucht keine Makros


----------

